# Final proof that SW2 is the real Brixton



## clandestino (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

*popcorn and deckchairs out*


----------



## gabi (Aug 18, 2011)

fucking cheek


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd take it back, if I were you. They've obviously sent you a misprint.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

Are those dirt cheap properties The Albert, Dogstar etc.

Shall we buy them?


----------



## clandestino (Aug 18, 2011)

No, that's the correct writing right there.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 18, 2011)

I approve.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

hehe, my old flatmates done that. They live up the hill and it was commissioned by someone that lives near New Park Rd, bound to be SW2 centric.

As you can guess, The Hand In Hand and Sultan are their local pubs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> hehe, my old flatmates done that. They live up the hill and it was commissioned by someone that lives near New Park Rd, bound to be SW2 centric.
> 
> As you can guess, The Hand In Hand and Sultan are their local pubs



Bet someone commissions them to do a SW9 one now


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 18, 2011)

I want one


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> I want one



I can put you in touch if you like....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> I want one



Get in the queue


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2011)

What's wrong about it (and I've been discussing this elsewhere) is this..

Despite the fact they are known to me many spaces on the board are undoubtedly unfamiliar to just about everyone else. If, however, you do happen to be know all the place names and are particularly eagle-eyed you may even notice that we even arranged the squares so that they are grouped together logically (i.e by location and/or function) and the board follows a circuit from locations at the bottom of Brixton up to the top of Brixton Hill.

So whereas the dark blue ones were always the pricey places and the brown ones, the cheap places, there's no correlation now. Shame. Although I suppose doing that has the potential to properly piss some people off.​
Also it's too Brixton Hill centric in my opinion..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> I want one



I'm sure you can design your own one.  I remember there being a website where you could do it.  Never got round to it myself though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> What's wrong about it (and I've been discussing this elsewhere) is this..
> 
> Despite the fact they are known to me many spaces on the board are undoubtedly unfamiliar to just about everyone else. If, however, you do happen to be know all the place names and are particularly eagle-eyed you may even notice that we even arranged the squares so that they are grouped together logically (i.e by location and/or function) and the board follows a circuit from locations at the bottom of Brixton up to the top of Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...


 
and Elm Park's missing, which is one of the oldest streets on Brixton Hill, so that's just not on


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> What's wrong about it (and I've been discussing this elsewhere) is this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The correlation is all about the person that commisioned it I believe.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 18, 2011)

It is - I agree - rubbish. Safe Cabs is in Streatham ffs. 

But it's there, it's proof, and the matter is now closed.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 18, 2011)

Was it you, kanda?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Was it you, kanda?



No, my mates.

I also know who commissioned it and she's happy with it. Pretty sure it was not intended as an accurate portrayal to start an argument


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> No, my mates.



Was it you who commissioned it from your mates?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Was it you who commissioned it from your mates?



No, see my edit.


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> hehe, my old flatmates done that. They live up the hill and it was commissioned by someone that lives near New Park Rd, bound to be SW2 centric.
> 
> As you can guess, The Hand In Hand and Sultan are their local pubs



It was comissioned by someone?! Hardly difficult to knock one out, I'd have thought.

Fair play to them for getting away with it.


----------



## se5 (Aug 18, 2011)

Surely this is not final proof of SW2's supremacy - a significant number of the properties are in SW9 including ones such as Brixton tube, station, Electric Avenue, Coldharbour Lane etc


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Also it's too Brixton Hill centric in my opinion..


It's cheap tut, not worthy of real Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

editor said:


> It's cheap tut, not worthy of real Brixton.



ahem, aren't the cheapo properties The Albert, Dogstar etc.

(I've forgotten what colours are the cheap ones).  I remember deep purple and green being the expensive ones.  I'm sure light blue is the ghettos


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2011)

the cheapest are the brown beside the GO working round to the most expensive dark blue on the other side of the GO.


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

Brown is the cheapest, at the start of the board, going round to the most expenisve which are dark blue.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2011)

which is why it doesn't make sense in that respect because Brixton Village and Coldharbour Lane are the 2 cheapest...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> Brown is the cheapest, at the start of the board, going round to the most expenisve which are dark blue.



oh, brown, blue, both begin with B

as for dark blue, I'm obviously colour blind and think it's purple


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, brown, blue, both begin with B



well spotted!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 18, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> which is why it doesn't make sense in that respect because Brixton Village and Coldharbour Lane are the 2 cheapest...



Maybe it's their value to the person who commissioned it.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe it's their value to the person who commissioned it.



Such blue sky thinking! On these here boards! OMGZ


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe it's their value to the person who commissioned it.



could be, could be.... like I said though, if you stuck to the original concept you'd probably really upset someone or other..


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> could be, could be.... like I said though, if you stuck to the original concept you'd probably really upset someone or other..



Could be, could be?? I've pretty much said that IS the case.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's the website I was talking about, and it turns out it's the My Monopoly website 

https://www.mymonopoly.com/


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here's the website I was talking about, and it turns out it's the My Monopoly website
> 
> https://www.mymonopoly.com/



do they do that in 1m x 1m Canvas though?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Could be, could be?? I've pretty much said that IS the case.



yeah.. alright!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> do they do that in 1m x 1m Canvas though?



No idea, could never be bothered to register to see what they do, but very much doubt it!

1m sounds fun.  You could almost walk the board and do away with the iron, dog, bus, racing car etc.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks rascist to me.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2011)

editor said:


> Looks rascist to me.



lol.. how so?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> lol.. how so?


I'm going to have add another 's' to reflect the gravity of the situation. That board looks rasscist to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm going to have add another 's' to reflect the gravity of the situation. That board looks rasscist to me.


----------



## laurajones26 (Aug 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and Elm Park's missing, which is one of the oldest streets on Brixton Hill, so that's just not on


I live in one of those little two up two down houses on Elm Park - would love to know how old it is if you have any 'inside' knowledge!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

laurajones26 said:


> I live in one of those little two up two down houses on Elm Park - would love to know how old it is if you have any 'inside' knowledge!!



The Brixton Hill end ones, on the left-hand side if you're coming from the Hill?


----------



## laurajones26 (Aug 18, 2011)

They're the ones. They go from three stories then to two.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

laurajones26 said:


> They're the ones. They go from three stories then to two.



Elm Park used to be called Elm Grove.  You can find a picture of it on the Lambeth Landmark website complete with the house that has all the wisteria outside.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 18, 2011)

laurajones26 said:


> I live in one of those little two up two down houses on Elm Park - would love to know how old it is if you have any 'inside' knowledge!!



From the thing I wrote on Archbishop's Place:

"Built in the early 1850s, the street consists of a string of Victorian semi-detached houses with country cottage-style front gardens, which were built for the staff of a mansion called The Elms which stood on Elm Park."


----------



## laurajones26 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh lovely thanks,


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

and from the old Street Names thread, start from post 169 onwards

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ixton-street-names.183956/page-6#post-6356575


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

and welcome laura, what brought you here then?!


----------



## laurajones26 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a bit of local area research. I've lived in the area for a few years so know a fair bit about the area area Saltoun/ Kellett/ Rattray but keen to gem up on Brixton Hill/ Elm Park. Have a bit of a facination (like I'm sure we all do) about what the house was like years ago, who lived there etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

laurajones26 said:


> Just a bit of local area research. I've lived in the area for a few years so know a fair bit about the area area Saltoun/ Kellett/ Rattray but keen to gem up on Brixton Hill/ Elm Park. Have a bit of a facination (like I'm sure we all do) about what the house was like years ago, who lived there etc.


 
If you PM me your house number, I can ask someone I know in the road


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2011)

call this an SW2 V SW9 spat? limp. And you all used to do this so _well._
<sobs>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> call this an SW" V SW( spat? limp. And you all used to do this so _well_


 
yeah, but we did it so often it go boring


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> call this an SW2 V SW9 spat? limp. And you all used to do this so _well._
> <sobs>



Yeah. They've all got older and more mellow and have  taken to staying in at night playing boardgames.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Laura, I've got a few really old maps of the area that the previous owner of our house gave us. Could do you a copy if you are interested.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah. They've all got older and more mellow and have taken to staying in at night playing boardgames.


<shakes head sorrowfully>
I know, don't I just.
it's like that moment when you realise the wild, hip young rockers in that really cool band you once liked have all become balding, boring 30somethings, hobnobbing with royalty and toffs at Ascot, and showing off their country pad to glossy magazines.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah, but we did it so often it go boring


nope, it was top entertainment every time.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> <shakes head sorrowfully>
> I know, don't I just.
> it's like that moment when you realise the wild, hip young rockers in that really cool band you once liked have all become balding, boring 30somethings, hobnobbing with royalty and toffs at Ascot, and showing off their country pad to glossy magazines.



I blame the introduction of flat whites to the area. And cupcakes.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I blame the introduction of flat whites to the area. And cupcakes.


damn right.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 19, 2011)

This thread definitely peaked too soon.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2011)

laurajones26 said:


> Just a bit of local area research. I've lived in the area for a few years so know a fair bit about the area area Saltoun/ Kellett/ Rattray but keen to gem up on Brixton Hill/ Elm Park. Have a bit of a facination (like I'm sure we all do) about what the house was like years ago, who lived there etc.



You can look at the censuses online and find out who used to live in your house.  We've done it - it's really interesting.  (2 families used to live in our - 11 people!)


----------

